# Off-Topic Discussion > Artists' Corner > Art Design >  >  The artwork of dead

## Wool

The artwork of 
 *DEAD!*

-------------------------



Here I will post artwork I have done obviously..

----------


## Killing

Do you only do pixel art and such or draw paper+pencil as well?
I've already said this, but that gif is awesome, good job!

----------


## Wool

> Do you only do pixel art and such or draw paper+pencil as well?
> I've already said this, but that gif is awesome, good job!



Lol i respond late dont i? No as you might have noticed im both a pixelartist and a draw with pencil artist. :3

----------


## Wool

This is my skyrim character, he is a Dunmer and his name is Ragnarök. The picture isn't finished. Im going to add his most used swords and colors of course.. and some more details and some remakes of the face maybe.. My anatomy is getting better. And yes he is suppose to be quite thin.. im not going to add more musclework xD

----------


## HawkeyeTy

Both the Pixelart and the Drawing are Awesome!
Great detail on the Skyrim character, I wish I could draw that good!

----------


## Wool

> Both the Pixelart and the Drawing are Awesome!
> Great detail on the Skyrim character, I wish I could draw that good!



Aw thank you <3  ::D:

----------


## Wool

Im doing slow progress on the dunmer.. but what the heck xD his face look a little better now, so does the ears. and i gave him some  color  and details on the boots  ::D:

----------


## Wolfwood

Very nice.

----------


## HawkeyeTy

Hell yeah man!

----------

